# Member Central / Community Chat > Awards & Special Events >  You've Got Mail - Valentines RPA Event 2022!

## Scottie

OH MY GOSH, what is that in the sky!!

Is it a bird?


Is it a plane?


NO! Its an RPA Valentines event! And it has a love heart crested letter clenched in its hand!! 



Welcome to our *You've Got Mail Valentines RPA Event*!! Last year's 1x1 went down a treat and seeing as we have so many glorious new faces (Hello hello!!), we thought another one would be perfect!! Except . this year there is a twist!!

We want you to pair up with one (or more!) of your fellow writers, and for each pairing of two you should both roll for 1-12 on the linked random number generator* and report your results in the thread here - one of you will roll for the *setting* of the story and one for a *twist* that you must incorporate. 

You can create any type of character that you wish, the only thing that the fates will decide is your setting and your twist!! To keep things honest we will not be revealing which numbers correspond to which result, but here is a sneak peak of some of the possibilities

SETTINGS 
Traditional  fantasy (here be dragons or elves or hobbits)Gothic (romance, horror or mysteryyou decide!)Science fiction (from grounded colonists on Mars to wacky aliens to retro sci-fi in the style of Jules Verne or H.G Wells)Modern fantasy (traditionally the haunt of vampires and werewolves, but if you want to see orcs in black trenchcoats and sunglasses strolling about New York City we wont stop you!)War (historical or fictional - your characters may be soldiers, family members back home, or civilians caught in the middle)


TWISTS 
One writers character is secretly a member of royaltyOne writers character is on the run for a crime they didnt commitOne writers character is a supervillainOne writers character is secretly a supernatural creature (e.g. vampire, werewolf, fairy, the easter bunny)

Post below to announce your partner, your chosen category (setting or twist) and your roll! Once you have received your result via PM, get writing in the 1x1 forum - and be sure to put _Feb 22 Event_ in your thread title! 

The aim of this event is to connect writers old and new, but if you're feeling a bit more competitive, add an _xx_ to your thread title and the mods will pick the best of the participating pairs as our winners at the end of the month (only requested threads will be judged). You are of course free to continue writing the RPs beyond that deadline.  ::D: 

Happy writing!

Entries so far:

----------


## NoviDome

This sounds wonderful! I would love to get to know some new people in the process, so is it okay for me to just place an open call here? Whoever would like to try this with me, feel free to send me a PM  ::D:

----------


## Arcus

I too think I'll put a call out  ::D: 

Who wants to have some fun, shoot me a pm! Can't wait to see what happens!

----------


## umbreon

sure

----------


## Raiden

This sounds epic, i can totally get down for this event and add some spice

----------


## Tessa1436

I need a partner for this too. I wouldn't mind doing it.

----------


## upscalerat

Can't wait to do this!

I'll be partnering with Arcus. I'm rolling for twist, and I rolled a 5- can't wait to see what our setting and twist are!

----------


## Arcus

This will be so much fun!

Seems like I might end up with 2 different partners and am waited for the chaos that is to come. Upscalerat is my first partner. I rolled for setting and got a 9

----------


## NoviDome

All righty, exciting! Here's my info:

- Partnering with Yggdrasil_Hugger : I rolled for twist, and got *5*
- Partnering with Arcus : I rolled for setting, and got *10*

----------


## Yggdrasil_Hugger

I partnered with NoviDome and I rolled a *2* for Setting!

----------


## Arcus

Novidome is my other partner and I rolled for twist. I rolled a 6

----------


## Lovely Complex

Can someone still join in on this? 👀

----------


## Azazeal849

Yes. Yes you can.  ::):

----------


## Lovely Complex

Yay!! Thank you for that quick response!

If anyone is up for this with me, don't hesitate to send me a message! <3

----------


## Azazeal849

Our currently unpartnered writers are   @Tessa1436,  @Raiden,  @umbreon and   @Lovely Complex - any of you want to pair up?  ::):

----------


## Tessa1436

I wouldn't mind RPing with @Lovely Complex or possibly @Raiden

----------


## Raiden

I would love to rp with anyone up for this , doesnt matter to me

----------


## Azazeal849

If you decide to partner up, let us know what your rolls are for setting and twist!  ::):

----------


## umbreon

sure!

----------

